# Wax recomendation for red please.



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I have a True Red Mazda3 MPS and my usual coatings are:

Chemical Guys sealant, Chemical Guys glaze, and Collinite wax.

I am thinking about getting something else instead of the Colly.

What would you recomend? Would like to keep it cost effective as I have spent a fortune since logging on to here more frequently!!










and a reflection shot of the clouds


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Victoria Concourse Red Wax. Around £20:thumb:

Superb glossy shine, lasts reasonably well and is especially suited to reds/darker paints.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

X2 for Vics Concours, looks awesome! I am waiting for the spring to try some Dodo Orange Crush on my Red S too as I have seen some great looking red cars finished with it on here!


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

dodo juice orange crush is good for red as well.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Petes 53. one of my faves for red.


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I was considering Dodo but there is such a choice I did not have a clue, so now its a toss up between Vics and Dodo by the looks of it.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Used all 3 above and agree although I always prefer Vics


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

On red I love the Wolfgang deep gloss sealant. Its not a wax, but its just unbelivable on red. Try it out.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Vics Red. I like it so much its the only nuba I use anymore.


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Just had a read of them both on CYC, so do you apply Vics rd with your hands or an applicator, too be honest I think my neighbours, wife and kids will think I properly lost it if they see me massaging my motor lol!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

supernatural has always performed well for me on red cars :thumb:


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

That is a little out of my price band unfortunately, because on top of the pot of wax I would also have a divorce settlement lol


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I think the combo of Meg's #7 and Meg's #26 work very well on red and are not too pricey............:thumb:

I used the combo on an old corsa a while ago.


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I bought the 3 stage Megs gear cleaner, polish and wax which I liked but found hard work, always liked Autoglym for years but now I got so much stuff to play with!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

reign said:


> dodo juice orange crush is good for red as well.


+1 here for Orange Crush!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

a few fav's on red for me are, dodo banana armour, clearkote cmw, meg's 26. All look superb.


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

a15cro said:


> Just had a read of them both on CYC, so do you apply Vics rd with your hands or an applicator, too be honest I think my neighbours, wife and kids will think I properly lost it if they see me massaging my motor lol!!!!!!!


I always apply with a foam Applicator. Makes it much easier to get a thin even coat.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

How about Poorboy's Natty's Red?

Great results for the price.


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

a15cro said:


> Just had a read of them both on CYC, so do you apply Vics rd with your hands or an applicator, too be honest I think my neighbours, wife and kids will think I properly lost it if they see me massaging my motor lol!!!!!!!


:lol: made me laugh, i agree, people would think some things wouldnt they :lol:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

CG 50/50 comes up great on red.
I regularly wax an Evo8 with 50/50, looks fantastic. I wouldnt use anything else. Comes up better than Colly 915 that I used to use.


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

atm i have vicsx3 coats and its ok also have tried nattys red which is very nice and smells lovely tried supernatural topped off with z8 but wasnt impressed have heard good things about banana armour and megs 26


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax - ultra wet and very very cheap 

It will also mean you can get the Red Moose Glaze to go under it, and both together cost < £28 from Tim at CYC


----------



## bricktop20 (Dec 2, 2008)

i got good results with bilt hamber auto balm


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Well lads thats gone and thrown a spannner in the works lol

I thought it was a clear cut descission. I now need to look at the other gear recomended. I know its all down to personal choice but you cant get better recomendations than people using it.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

a15cro said:


> I thought it was a clear cut descission.


Ha ha, no such thing as a clear cut decision on here. :lol:

I also have a red car, similar in colour to yours and I also used to use the Megs 3 step products. 
What I currently use is the Megs step 2 Polish (don't know why really but I found it works OK with the CK), then a coat of CK Red Mousse and top it off with Collinite 845 wax.
All I can say is what I'm using now is way ahead of the basic Megs stuff, the red just oozes out of the metal, I'm well pleased with the result.:thumb:

Cost for the Mousse and Colly is about £25, finished car is "priceless"


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Thanks all for your suggestions.

I have gone with Bigpickle's recomendation for the Moose Glaze and Mouse Wax.

Hopefully will get some dry weather to give it a shot!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

a15cro said:


> Thanks all for your suggestions.
> 
> I have gone with Bigpickle's recomendation for the Moose Glaze


yup, thats the stuff I use, great product. :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

a15cro said:


> Thanks all for your suggestions.
> 
> I have gone with Bigpickle's recomendation for the Moose Glaze and Mouse Wax.
> 
> Hopefully will get some dry weather to give it a shot!


This is a fab combo. Good decision.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

a15cro said:


> Thanks all for your suggestions.
> 
> I have gone with Bigpickle's recomendation for the Moose Glaze and *Mouse* Wax.


is that like the Moose wax but in smaller bottles :lol:

make sure you got the Carnauba Moose Wax and not the standard Moose wax (as thats an AIO)


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

3 x Petes 53 on top of JetSeal109. Why? =









Kind regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

"How about 915?"


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I already have 915 and used it quite a bit.

Now I have taken delivery of my Moose wax and glaze. Many thanks to Tim at CYC.

Just need some dry weather now at the weekend to have a play.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax - ultra wet and very very cheap
> 
> It will also mean you can get the Red Moose Glaze to go under it, and both together cost < £28 from Tim at CYC


Agreed, or the yellow cream wax to go underneath. I recommended this combo to someone yesterday on here.

(Note to the OP:- there is something of a debate going on at the moment on here about the benefits of specific waxes for certain colours, so to make my position clear, I'm not saying the CMW will in any way be better than any of the others suggested on red, but just that on a red car I had until last year, it performed very well.)


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

915 will work on Red, but vote would be 3x layers of Vic Concours for sensible money. Most of you looks will come from prep (ie the polishing).

Vic Concours on Red:


----------



## DCB (Jan 18, 2009)

James_R said:


> Victoria Concourse Red Wax. Around £20:thumb:
> 
> Superb glossy shine, lasts reasonably well and is especially suited to reds/darker paints.


i use that stuff! smells good and hand applying is nice and easy..


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine after megs no7 then 16.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I also think that for looks and cost the Clearkote VMHG / RMG topped off with CMW is the best combo. It really makes red light up and look very wet. Post up pics when you've had a bash :thumb:

don't expect fantastic beading from the CMW but it will still be doing it's job :thumb: Probably the easiest wax I have ever applied too making top ups a swift event.


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Will post some pics up once I get it done. Hope its dry tomorrow because I am itching to give it a go and SWMBO says that she has no plans to drag me out anywhere......result. So I might give her RX8 a wash on Sunday too.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

I usually use acrylic Jett trigger after a wash then as a wax either use natty's red or supernatural ( only got a panel pot but it's lasting nicely )


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Zaino all the way for me:


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

clearkote red moose glaze and vics wax.......and topped off with a squirt of Z8


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

To be honest the colour loading of the wax makes little noticable difference


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> To be honest the colour loading of the wax makes little noticable difference


Agree with this.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

and I agree also, but I'd be interested to hear from anyone who's used either Zym*l Rouge on solid red or Ebony on solid black, as these 2 seem to be really heavily colour charged and on solid paints could make a discernable difference?


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Finally got round to posting up a couple of pics after I used the Moose Glaze and Wax.

Thanks for all the recomendations lads.



















and even got a couple of the beading the following morning.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a red Ocatavia and previously used Poorboys natty blue after Poor boys blue polish then srp. and looked good

i have just bought some Clearkote Red Moose glaze for depth and FK1000p for protection. hopefully a good combo but waiting for it to arrive


Allan


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

I know I am late but I would say FK 1000p, Opt Opti Seal or PS21 100%. A good glaze to use on red (if you want to use a glaze) is Prima Amigo


----------

